# is our cash safer under the mattress ?



## johnjoda (16 Nov 2008)

your opinions most welcome


----------



## Bessa (17 Nov 2008)

Yes as long as you stay lying in it.


----------



## jhegarty (17 Nov 2008)

johnjoda said:


> your opinions most welcome



than a 100% state guaranteed bank account ?


----------



## z103 (17 Nov 2008)

> than a 100% state guaranteed bank account ?


An _Irish_ state guarantee. I have more faith in my mattress.


----------



## Pope John 11 (17 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> than a 100% state guaranteed bank account ?


 
No, a 100% private guaranteed bed account


----------



## starlite68 (17 Nov 2008)

i would say split it up...half in the bank..half under the mattress, that way if the banks go belly-up you are still left with something.


----------



## Bronte (17 Nov 2008)

If one is going to put cash under the mattress please put it in a fireproof box, be aware that it is the first place thieves will look and whether you are lying on it or not is not going to protect you from a thug.  You only have to read all the stories of people in their 70's being beaten up for the cash they store in the house to seriously reconsider keeping money in the house.


----------



## jhegarty (17 Nov 2008)

The only was the bank deposits are not save is if the governments of Europe fall....

If the governments of Europe fall , then the euro won't have a value anyway..


----------



## Simeon (17 Nov 2008)

Bronte said:


> If one is going to put cash under the mattress please put it in a fireproof box, be aware that it is the first place thieves will look and whether you are lying on it or not is not going to protect you from a thug.  You only have to read all the stories of people in their 70's being beaten up for the cash they store in the house to seriously reconsider keeping money in the house.


Then after paying a chiropractor for the ensuing years, you may not be able to get out the door when the chip pan goes up


----------



## jhegarty (17 Nov 2008)

Now that I think of it , how about gold/oil under the mattress....

both should maintain value in case of collapse of society...


----------



## starlite68 (17 Nov 2008)

oil under the mattress would be very messy


----------



## Raskolnikov (17 Nov 2008)

You wouldn't want the kids jumping on the bed either.


----------



## johnjoda (17 Nov 2008)

jhegarty said:


> Now that I think of it , how about gold/oil under the mattress....
> 
> both should maintain value in case of collapse of society...


 
I was hoping for constructive opinions


----------



## DELLBOY 08 (17 Nov 2008)

johnjoda said:


> I was hoping for constructive opinions



I'll sleep on the idea & get back to you.









.....I'll get my coat


----------



## olddoll (17 Nov 2008)

Would burying it not be safer than under the mattress?


----------



## Bronte (17 Nov 2008)

olddoll said:


> Would burying it not be safer than under the mattress?


When one of my grandparents died, an aunt and uncle were spotted out in the garden digging, I kid you not.   I've known money to be hidden under a carpet, behind a picture, under the tablecloth in the kitchen, behind a brick, under the floorboards, frozen in the deep freeze ................. Some people forget where they put it and some people die without it ever being found.


----------



## Simeon (17 Nov 2008)

About 25 years ago, while renovating a house in France, I pulled up an old stairs carpet and found 5'000Ff in high denomination notes. The house had been derelict for yonks. Had to go to the bank to change them - they were the old large brightly coloured ones. Pretty bad headache the following day, _naturellement_!


----------



## theoneill (17 Nov 2008)

Bronte said:


> When one of my grandparents died, an aunt and uncle were spotted out in the garden digging, I kid you not.   I've known money to be hidden under a carpet, behind a picture, under the tablecloth in the kitchen, behind a brick, under the floorboards, frozen in the deep freeze ................. Some people forget where they put it and some people die without it ever being found.




I can’t believe that still happens. Don’t people make treasure maps anymore?


----------



## ninsaga (17 Nov 2008)

johnjoda said:


> your opinions most welcome



...well yes for sure.. go do it right now...... just tell me where you live


----------



## rmelly (17 Nov 2008)

johnjoda said:


> I was hoping for constructive opinions


 
Get a swimming pool and fill with oil? http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97210


----------



## Murt10 (17 Nov 2008)

Buy some gold coins and paint them copper. Mix them in among some other foreign worthless coins. 


Murt

l


----------



## Gypsy13 (17 Nov 2008)

johnjoda said:


> your opinions most welcome


Yip, moved my few bob from bank to An Post!!! But now that the Govt (sorry, that should have been a 'small' g ) has pledged MY cash to bail out the Fat-Cats I'm considering taking CASH. Cash is King, but where is my King-Size Mattress?  A word of warning!!   Do NOT hold CASH at home in these lean times. Any FORT KNOX ideas out there?


----------



## rmelly (17 Nov 2008)

Murt10 said:


> Buy some gold coins and paint them copper. Mix them in among some other foreign worthless coins.
> 
> 
> Murt
> ...


 
or stick them in with some cadburys chocolate coins...


----------



## magicbeans (18 Nov 2008)

How about our Ex Taoiseach and Minster for finance's favourite spot ;
- An old sock in the hotpress


----------



## mathepac (18 Nov 2008)

> *is our cash safer under the mattress ?*



If its hot it'll save investing in an electric blanket for the winter, although if its too hot you may get your *** burned.


----------



## Bronte (18 Nov 2008)

rmelly said:


> Get a swimming pool and fill with oil? http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97210


 
There doesn't seem to be a recession never mind deflation for some people.


----------

